# Absolute Hates In A Watch



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

Screw down crowns that dont have smooth threads and on the verge of cross threading

Crowns that are a bit small and fiddly

Display backs that are not sapphire

Too thick cases that sit high on the wrist

Intergral bracelets

Watches that have a slight loss rather than gain

Dials that are over busy as in some chronos

Chronos that dont have a constant seconds dial

Bezels where the 12 o clock marker doesn't quite line up

Bezels that are a bit on the loose side and not firm

Quartz second hands that dont line up exactly with the second markers

Good ETA movements that sit in polythene inserts rather than properly screwed to the case

Snap on backs and a curved crystal making it awkward to refit the back


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

Screw down crowns on manual wind watches.


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

welcome back Griff,

ones that don't keep time!


----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

Onion crown

Any watch where the crown is a design feature

Coined bezel

Manufacturers fonts that I can't get on with.

No1 hate is "tie ins" Snoopy, Lunar, F1, Schumacher, Sinatra, McQueen, Dizzy Gillespie etc Omega, Tag or not, I would not have one given. :thumbsdown:


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

Silver Hawk said:


> Screw down crowns on manual wind watches.


Yep, another biggy for me too :thumbsdown:


----------



## chris l (Aug 5, 2005)

Diamonds.

Mother of pearl dials.

Kitsch und bling...


----------



## BlueKnight (Oct 29, 2009)

Cyclops.


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Hate is a strong word but my dislikes are, cyclops, manual wind and screw down crown, gold plate, integral bracelets, date day month subdials on pretend chronos, 'open balance' pretend tourbillion movements. 'homage' watches that are blatantly identical to the original but without the name on.


----------



## HappyLad (Oct 28, 2009)

Not really a watch feature, but......

I really hate the celebrity endorsements that some manufacturers use.

Who gives a flying f**k if George Clooney has an Omega....


----------



## jaslfc5 (Jan 2, 2007)

onion crowns and anything under 40mm should be worn by a woman surely.


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

jaslfc5 said:


> onion crowns and anything under 40mm should be worn by a woman surely.


:thumbsup:


----------



## sheepsteeth (Dec 14, 2009)

i dont like small diameter (less than 44 mm) thin watches.

apart from that i like almost everything and am learning to like more and more stuff.


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Not really a hate more a mild dislike; watches over 40mm (with admittedly quite a few exceptions), my eyesight`s bad but I don`t really need a dinner plate (ooo look at me haven`t I got a big one :wink2 strapped to my wrist 

Screw down crowns on manual winds are just plain silly (although it didn`t put me off the Poljot 45mm Aviator )

Speedmasters with picture dials IMO spoil a classic design :thumbsdown:


----------



## handlehall (Aug 7, 2009)

HappyLad said:


> Not really a watch feature, but......
> 
> I really hate the celebrity endorsements that some manufacturers use.
> 
> Who gives a flying f**k if George Clooney has an Omega....


+1

And to add insult the ****** will be given free watches and his fees will inflate the prices mere mortals have to pay.

Also coin-edge bezels


----------



## Parabola (Aug 1, 2007)

Resurrected names from yesteryear bought by a cynical manufacturer that sell watches on heritage :bad:


----------



## ketiljo (Apr 22, 2009)

I'll second the coin bezel, onion crown. Pluss Panerai and everything quartz. :thumbsdown:


----------



## Guest (Jan 26, 2010)

Pretend chronos

Watches with diamonds, mop etc

Integral bracelets

Second hands that dont hit the mark

Bezels that dont line up on the 12:00

Those silly Theta Spymaster watches on ebay

All of the cheap, blingy watches on ebay

Lightweight metal bracelets that pull hairs out of your arms.


----------



## jaslfc5 (Jan 2, 2007)

most vintage dress watches i have 3 never wear them.watches that tell the time by using a system of lights and flashy things.mop dials.watches that look good in pictures but are a dissapointment in real life.orients.seiko fishbone bracelets.having to get them serviced.watchmakers with no flare or imagination or bottle.


----------



## bjohnson (Oct 2, 2007)

jaslfc5 said:


> onion crowns and anything under 40mm should be worn by a woman surely.


See that?

You just changed this thread to something insulting people you don't even know.

My No. 1 hate in a watch is: the wearer who thinks they can dictate what other people think.


----------



## PaulBoy (Dec 2, 2007)

Automatic movements that don't let you wind them up (a la Seiko 6309 etc)

Chronos with no constant second hand

Cheap cyclops that hinder rather than help legibility

Fiddly crowns

That'll do for now ... Paul :thumbsup:


----------



## Andy Tims (Apr 13, 2008)

Onion crowns

Coin edge detailing on the bezel / case edge

Heavily textured dials

Bi-metal

Heavily domed crystals

Jewels in the case

Cyclops

Those Aviator straps with rivetted ends.

Bund straps

Very busy dials - Navitimers etc.


----------



## Agent orange (Feb 11, 2006)

*Things I'm not too keen on in watches:*

Screw down chrono pushers, just inconvenient

Chronograph dive watches

Screw down crowns on manual winds

Mercedes hands

Cyclops

Plated cases

Unique fit bracelet / strap cases

Stupidly large watches

Stupidly large watches with ordinary sized movements and a large spacer

Dials with too much text most of it usually irrelevant

Roman numerals on dials

The shear amount of hype surrounding certain brands

Celebrity endorsements and tie ins

*Things I'm not too keen on in alleged watch enthusiasts:*

People who think bigger / heavier is better

People who equate watches with status / power / sexual prowess etc

The Swiss watch snob brigade

There's probably loads more but that's enough for the time being. I'm off to a darkened room for a lie down.

Cheers,

Gary


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

Agent orange said:


> *Things I'm not too keen on in watches:*
> 
> Screw down chrono pushers, just inconvenient
> 
> ...


Is there anything you do like ???

Maybe you should give up on watches and collect something like beer mats or stamps then.

:lol: :lol:


----------



## village (Apr 17, 2009)

California dials

Analogue/Quartz faces

The 'Rolex is the only watch that counts' brigade

The 'If it isn't swiss then its crap' brigade


----------



## Agent orange (Feb 11, 2006)

You should read my list of grievances about beer mats and stamps Mr B :grin:

Cheers,

Gary


----------



## jaslfc5 (Jan 2, 2007)

bjohnson said:


> jaslfc5 said:
> 
> 
> > onion crowns and anything under 40mm should be worn by a woman surely.
> ...


was it the onion crowns you have a problem with?


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

:bag:


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Well I like onion crowns & sub 40mm watches but as far as I can tell I have X + Y chromosomes & think men are revolting :yucky: :lol:


----------



## SEIKO7A38 (Feb 12, 2009)

ketiljo said:


> .... and everything quartz. :thumbsdown:


Watch snobs who continually put down all quartz watches, without realizing what they're missing. :tongue2:

Oh, and did I mention my dislike of ....

Totally O.T.T. and wholly unneccessary 'over-rated' 'Divers' watches ....

.... 99% of which never get so much as wet, even doing the washing up. 

Especially Seiko Orange monsters. :rofl:


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

SEIKO7A38Fan said:


> Especially Seiko Orange monsters. :rofl:


How could I have forgotten those totally fugly monstrosities?


----------



## jeffvader (Jun 10, 2008)

All polished watches, mainly brushed looks better too me. Way too much bling.

Most Brietlings

Roman Numerals

Mother of Pearl

Coin Edge Bezel

Onion Crowns

Fakes or pointless homages


----------



## Haggis (Apr 20, 2009)

Griff said:


> Screw down crowns that dont have smooth threads and on the verge of cross threading
> 
> Crowns that are a bit small and fiddly
> 
> ...


There are a couple of things that bother me,

Second hands that fail to strike the correct marks, some as much as 50% out. Shop assistants that think you mad for pointing flaws out. :thumbsdown: Stainless steel plated case watches.


----------



## SEIKO7A38 (Feb 12, 2009)

jeffvader said:


> Roman Numerals
> 
> Mother of Pearl
> 
> ...


Reminded me of this: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=330387365451 Three out of four, ain't bad.

I was almost tempted. (I thought, at first it might be Seiko 7A28 based, but it's an ETA movement).


----------



## Rennug (Feb 16, 2009)

Don't like lots of shine. Don't like black or gold, although I've seen exceptions. Also don't like quartz second hands that don't line up with markers. Don't like small watches. Don't like thin watches. Don't like skeleton watches. For some of the watches that I'd really like.......hate the price tag.


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Fakes and blatant rip offs!


----------



## SharkBike (Apr 15, 2005)

What's with all the hatred of coin edge & onions? :huh:


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

SharkBike said:


> What's with all the hatred of coin edge & onions? :huh:


they just sort of look....er....wrong


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Well I'm not to sure on the coin edge, but an onion crown on the right watch gets my vote :yes:


----------



## SharkBike (Apr 15, 2005)

Y'all must really hate these...


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

SharkBike said:


> Y'all must really hate these...


not for me.....


----------



## jdsin (Feb 7, 2008)

Those cheap Cyclops have got to be top of the list.

overly busy dials on many chronos

Any watch without a second hand (unless its digital :to_become_senile: )

And I am starting to dislike day complications too.

cheers

John


----------



## scottswatches (Sep 22, 2009)

i hate the fact that lots of over people like watches, and that keeps the prices high! If you lot would stop buying for a few months i could rebuild my collection!!! :derisive:

As long as the watch didn't have a tiny date window. Or a gold bracelet. Or diamonds. Or under 35mm wide. Or was expensively unobtainable!


----------



## Rotundus (May 7, 2012)

real ugly.... NOT

anyway while i am here abs hates include but not limited to -

all breitling & pannerai ei ei o watches

chronographs

roman numerals and california dials

cut digits

reserve indicators

croc, rubber and expando straps

mineral crystal

display backs

minute hands that dont reach the markers

contrasting date windows

cyclops

blue dials

omega bond hand sets (what was wrong with swords?)

recent seiko hand sets

folded end links

clueless sales staff

endless price hikes

the quartz tick - even worse when it doesn't line up.

bad time keepers

my 710 who keeps pinching them

my need to flip on a regular basis

my ever changing loves and hates re watches

new rolex rehaut

rolex's unwillingnes to service older watches

non maxi dial set

almost all watches > 42mm

the fact it is so hard to get quality 20mm and 22mm tropical nato (why is that? where can they be found?)

noisey auto rotors

import duty

parcel farce charges

fakes/ebay

folks putting their crappiest strap on a watch when they sell in to you instead of selling head only.

receiving dirty watches ( no longer guilty of this , you know what i mean.)

almost all orange dials (sorry shaun)

most complications esp. moon phase.

regimental straps

cheap buckles

just the usual really.................................and skeliton watches :schmoll:, dear gawd how could i forget them...


----------



## itsguy (Nov 16, 2009)

Several of the above (inc. coin bezel, too thick, mercedes hands, anything absurdly oversized) but I'd like to add:

Rubbish brand name designs that spoil otherwise great watches. I don't mean this as a brand snob, I just mean some brand names have bad logos, or fonts, or symbols, or just don't sound good - and I'd have the watch if only I didn't have to have the logo!

I won't say which ones, I'd definitely upset someone. h34r:


----------



## luddite (Dec 11, 2009)

Stupidly expensive watches who's only function is to shout about the wealth of the owner.

The kind bought by Mike Tyson.


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

mrteatime said:


> SharkBike said:
> 
> 
> > What's with all the hatred of coin edge & onions? :huh:
> ...


Then again you think Monsters are cool


----------



## SharkBike (Apr 15, 2005)

mrteatime said:


> not for me.....


No doubt a certain retired nurse will be along soon to recommend you seek help immediately. :doctor:


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

SharkBike said:


> mrteatime said:
> 
> 
> > not for me.....
> ...


He`s beyond help* :no:

*as are anyone who doesn`t think coin edges & onions are super cool B) :wink2:


----------



## James (Jul 17, 2006)

tribbles they bung up the works


----------



## SharkBike (Apr 15, 2005)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> SharkBike said:
> 
> 
> > mrteatime said:
> ...


Now, that is funny, Mac. You beat me to it in the time it took me to find the :doctor: emoticon.

:rofl:


----------



## tomshep (Oct 2, 2008)

Almost all of the above, flash tat for the gullible, vastly overpriced (Â£2K+) watches with very ordinary and otherwise respectable ETA movements and the human sewage that think it clever to sell a Â£5 Quartz movement for Â£1500 and pretend that they are good watches. I hate them more than the barbarians who buy them. Assymetrics and ceramic watches.


----------



## cg360 (Dec 2, 2009)

I don't like fake heritage tagged onto otherwise lovely watches. The Bond Seamasters are an example, or the Schumacher models.


----------



## aliasmarlow (Dec 23, 2005)

Parabola said:


> Resurrected names from yesteryear bought by a cynical manufacturer that sell watches on heritage :bad:


This applies to half of brands in the market, A. Lange & Sohne, Bruguet, Doxa, Graham, Arnold & Sons, Ball etc.... in fact more difficult to list the ones that haven't been


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

I don't think I've come across a watch I truly hate for any reason. Some I dislike, certainly.

Watches are nice things, those that make them, sell them and wear them may be less attractive than the object itself, in some cases. No, in many cases.

But hate isn't an emotion I associate with watches.


----------



## Clum (Feb 14, 2009)

Manual wind watches with really hard to wind crowns, some are too small or they have high resistance and spring back

Chronographs that use a small subdial for seconds instead of the large centre hand (I want to see the lovely sweep of a 28,800 bph movement!)

Cyclops' that don't magnify enough

Dials that are ruined by text/emblem (i.e. Alpha 1993)

Fake chorno dials, especially if they show the date etc

Bezels that are lose

Bezels that don't line up

Quartz hands that don't line up

Bi-metal straps

Base metal cases

Flimsy light folded link bracelets

Well built replicas that would sell like hotcakes if the manufacturer could be bothered to design their own dial instead of making a fake Rolex!!!


----------



## Andy Tims (Apr 13, 2008)

To add to my "hates" posted in page 1

I really don't like:-

Lots of highly polished watches

Most rectangular cases

Roman numerals

Nato's

Bund straps


----------



## JTW (Jun 14, 2007)

Stan said:


> I don't think I've come across a watch I truly hate for any reason. Some I dislike, certainly.
> 
> Watches are nice things, those that make them, sell them and wear them may be less attractive than the object itself, in some cases. No, in many cases.
> 
> But hate isn't an emotion I associate with watches.


Like the man said, but I still don't really like digitals!


----------



## mjolnir (Jan 3, 2006)

Generally I take each watch as it comes. There aren't many particular features that can put me off straight away.

I don't like short hand syndrome. I feel that the minute and seconds hands should reach the markers although if I like everything else about the watch then I don't think it would put me off.


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

JTW said:


> Stan said:
> 
> 
> > I don't think I've come across a watch I truly hate for any reason. Some I dislike, certainly.
> ...












I hate these pieces to pieces :naughty:


----------



## feenix (May 27, 2008)

I'm pretty easy going on most features, but day night indicators with a picture of the sun and moon that are described as being 'Moonphase'. FFS they are not Moonphase, they are am/pm indicators with crap pictures. :dummyspit:


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Griff said:


> JTW said:
> 
> 
> > Stan said:
> ...


Very nice Griff, I think I've got one like that somewhere.


----------



## mjolnir (Jan 3, 2006)

I believe that one of the first threads I read when I joined this forum featured the Red Rekord.

Good to see it's still going strong


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

mjolnir said:


> I believe that one of the first threads I read when I joined this forum featured the Red Rekord.
> 
> Good to see it's still going strong


There can be only one :notworthy: :notworthy: :notworthy: :notworthy: :notworthy: :notworthy: :notworthy: :notworthy: :notworthy: :notworthy: :notworthy: :notworthy:


----------



## JTW (Jun 14, 2007)

Stan said:


> Griff said:
> 
> 
> > JTW said:
> ...


Is it for sale?


----------



## Robin S (Nov 1, 2008)

Did I notice one or two of you mention Onion Crowns and Cyclops :acute:










I guess you'll be saying you don't like yellow dials next :yu:


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

JTW said:


> Stan said:
> 
> 
> > Griff said:
> ...


Not at the moment sorry, but thanks for your interest. :wink1:


----------



## Livius de Balzac (Oct 6, 2006)

Fake watches

Fake people wearing fake watches

â€Make believeâ€ luxury brand with faux history

Oversize

Watch snobbery

Inverted watch snobbery


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

JTW said:


> Stan said:
> 
> 
> > Griff said:
> ...


There is an ancient prophecy which states that if Stan were to ever sell the Red Rekord, the skies would darken, the oceans boil & all the world`s watch collectors would sell their own collections & give the money to their 710s to spend on shoes & handbags :shocking: :fear:


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Mac may be quite right; the likelihood of my selling the Red (Burgundy, in reality) Rekord is quite slim. There is a greater likelihood that I will pass this watch on to someone who will appreciate its spirit, at no cost.

I bought this humble quartz watch and invited comments on it when the forum was infested with watch snobs that had little time for mere mortals and cheap watches.

Needless to say, it received insults from many of them, but others responded that a workmanlike watch that keeps good time is the right of everyone and not just the right of those of wealth.

That was the time that this forum became a place for all types of watches to be given respect, not simply those that were expensive fashion items or in some way elitist.

We can respect watches in every price band on this forum, of whatever age and whatever brand.

These days. :wink1:


----------



## JTW (Jun 14, 2007)

Stan said:


> Mac may be quite right; the likelihood of my selling the Red (Burgundy, in reality) Rekord is quite slim. There is a greater likelihood that I will pass this watch on to someone who will appreciate its spirit, at no cost.
> 
> I bought this humble quartz watch and invited comments on it when the forum was infested with watch snobs that had little time for mere mortals and cheap watches.
> 
> ...


Thanks Stan,I remember I was quite taken by the Rekord when I first joined the forum. For some reason I thought it was Griff's then, I'm sure it was he who posted the picture then as on this occasion!

Wear it in good health.


----------



## foztex (Nov 6, 2005)

Stan said:


> I don't think I've come across a watch I truly hate for any reason. Some I dislike, certainly.
> 
> Watches are nice things, those that make them, sell them and wear them may be less attractive than the object itself, in some cases. No, in many cases.
> 
> But hate isn't an emotion I associate with watches.


I agree Stan,

I was trying to come up with a list and realised there is nothing I truly hate watchwise. I certainly have preferences and a few dislikes, but even those have exceptions.

e.g.

I dont like cyclops, but I love this watch and it is one of my main beaters.










I too am not keen on coin bezels, but love this










Diamonds on dials and gold are also things i never liked, but here's 2 of my fave accy's



















funny old world...

Andy


----------



## funtimefrankie (Sep 8, 2009)

Straps I can never get to fit right.

Anything powered by crystalised devils love juice. (Even though I have to admit to owning a few).

Having to change the date without a quick set feature.

Chronos that aren't chronos.

Dates like on my Orient world time that aren't in a window but a dial on the face that is so small the hand could be pointing at any one of three possible date and I have to squint to see what it is.

Frank

Oh and any watch I want but she says I can't have so I feel better about not having it.


----------



## Scotish Steve (Jan 25, 2010)

There is no doubt whatso-ever that almost all High St brands are totally overpriced and that you can get a high quality, robust, accurate and long-lasting movement for less than the price of most Swiss oe straps, so

Hate 1. The Con of "Horology"

For some reason, I can't quite shake myself off the feeling of rightness of a Swiss Automatic, even though I know The Japanese make pieces just as good, so

Hate 2. The Swiss Hegemony

I love autos, but also love quartz, solar etc and simply can't understand why so many extremely knowledgeable and educated men go all gooey when the can see some pretty metal moving dead quick in their watch. It's like a woman with a kitten, so

Hate 3. A Quartz isn't a "real watch"

That's the main ones, apart from All-gold, big, black-dialled monsters that're only there to show everyone how much of a pillock the wearer is.


----------



## AndrewT (Dec 29, 2009)

I don't "hate" anything per se (watches are not important enough to warrant such a strong feeling) but I have some clear aversions. Like big watches with small movements. So that's be practically all of them, then . Like a little boy wearing daddy's suit, or an S-Class powered by a 3-cyl diesel. To me they all seem like this:










Also crowns that dig in, untreated sapphire crystals, huge dive watches with piddly little 28mm dials, steel watches that cost Â£5,000 or more, long lugs where the springbar is positioned to close to the case or the edge of the lug, anything with marketing tie-in blurb written all over it, pointless materials that add nothing except to the price and the wearer's ego, date windows closer to the middle than the edge of the watch (but see the point about size, above).

If we audit this thread when it runs out of steam I reckon we could pretty much discount every single watch that's been made .


----------



## broken guzzi (Jan 6, 2010)

Gold, diamonds and general useless bling, watches that appear to be luminous but at three in the morning when you need to know the time appear to be made of coal!


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

Second hand that is short of the second chapter

Chronographs with incomplete seconds chapter

Chronographs with hands so big you can't read the sub-dials

I am sure there are more but those are my biggest pet hates!


----------



## scottswatches (Sep 22, 2009)

just thought of another one - crosshairs on a dial that just look like minute hands. really, what is the point?


----------



## Loddonite (Apr 5, 2009)

Watches that are too expensive.

Watches that are bargains when I have no money available.

Pointless 'features' - fake dials, screw down manuals.


----------



## niko (Nov 1, 2009)

-busy dials

-bling

-raised casebacks

-silver dials

-autos

-cyclops

-onion crowns


----------



## dobra (Aug 20, 2009)

Invisible gold hands on a gold dial. "Excuse me, could you tell me the time please? :groan: ".


----------



## Citiz (Nov 18, 2009)

Cheap watches that have 2 or 3 dials that do nothing!


----------



## Citiz (Nov 18, 2009)

and Marc Ecko watches


----------

